# NEW PRODUCT: REAR SEAT STORAGE CUBBY AND CUP HOLDER for Tesla Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information, please go to:
https://evannex.com/collections/int...torage-cubby-and-cup-holder-for-tesla-model-y*
The Rear Seat Storage Cubby and Cup Holder For Tesla Model Y has been custom-designed to fit conveniently between the rear of the two front seats. It provides a way to organize and store small items, holds beverages, and even has a built-in molded trash container. Check it out.






























​
Also, don't forget about our SUPERCHARGED SEPTEMBER SALE with 20% off your entire order. Go to: *evannex.com*

*







*​
*For any inquiries, please contact us at:
[email protected]*


----------

